# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Z3X-BOX Samsung Tool Pro v.21.4 Released. New phones added J100F and others.

## GSM News & Updates

*Samsung Tool Pro 21.4 released - First in the world  Added new mcu (PXA1908 ) phones support, most of function added first in the world for this phones: 
- support SM-J100F (Flashing,Direct Unlock, Read/Write CERT, Read/Write EFS) - first in the world
- support SM-J100FN (Flashing,Direct Unlock, Read/Write CERT, Read/Write EFS)  - first in the world
- support SM-J100G (Flashing,Direct Unlock, Read/Write CERT, Read/Write EFS) - first in the world
- support SM-J100M (Flashing,Direct Unlock, Read/Write CERT, Read/Write EFS) - first in the world
- support SM-J100MU (Flashing,Direct Unlock, Read/Write CERT, Read/Write EFS) - first in the world
- support SM-J100MV (Flashing,Direct Unlock, Read/Write CERT, Read/Write EFS) - first in the world
- support SM-J100Y (Flashing,Direct Unlock, Read/Write CERT, Read/Write EFS) - first in the world
- support SM-G388F  (Flashing,Direct Unlock, Read/Write CERT, Read/Write EFS) - first in the world 
+ support SM-G920AZ (Direct Unlock*,CERT Read/Write,Flashing)- first in the world  New addition function add for new sec2 qualcomm phones Reset MSL without wipe (phone must be rooted) models: GT-I9195I, SM-A300Y, SM-A500F1, SM-A500Y, SM-A700FD, SM-A700YD, SM-E500F, SM-E500H, SM-E500M, SM-E500YZ, SM-E7000, SM-E7009, SM-E700F, SM-E700H, SM-E700M, SM-G360F, SM-G360M, SM-G530AZ, SM-G7200, SM-G720AX, SM-G720N0, SM-G9200, SM-G9208, SM-G9209, SM-G920R4, SM-G920V, SM-G9250, SM-G925R4, SM-G925V, SM-P355, SM-P355M, SM-T555*  *Discuss الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

